
Ask HN: Ideas for a productive self-quartine/isolation? - take_a_breath
Is anyone aware of plans for virtual hackathons or startup weekend type activities?
======
BWStearns
Learn some new languages (human or machine), read that book you never made
time for (don’t waste it on infinite jest), do something writing. I’m sure
virtual events will pop up but you gotta have some stuff to keep you occupied
otherwise.

